# mma camp 4th-9th Oct Algarve Portugal



## shinobi (Sep 7, 2010)

1 week mma camp in Lagos in the Algarve in Portugal. If you want to fasttrack your mma game in a idealic location with top level coaches, training twice a day in striking, wrestling and grappling. All the details are here: MMA Camp - 4th-9th Oct : Shinobi Academy


----------



## shinobi (Sep 7, 2010)

There are 2 places left so don't miss out on a great weeks training and some Oct sunshine. Here is a taster of the last one we did


----------

